# Forum Home Renovation Landscaping, Gardening & Outdoors  how to kill only barley grass??

## wozzzzza

i have a lawn that is almost weed free but i have this annoying barley grass growing in it.  anyone know anything i can put on my lawn to kill the barley grass? is there some select barley grass killer out there somewhere? i cant find any.

----------


## rrobor

You wont find anything. Selective weedkillers are not really selective they are just weaker and broad leafed plants are easier to kill. As both grasses are narrow leaf, your killer Im afraid is a spade

----------


## wozzzzza

not what i wanted to hear.

----------


## China

The only other way is to paint each weed selectivly with weed killer

----------


## chipps

> The only other way is to paint each weed selectivly with weed killer

   :Iagree:  
Try a pipe cleaner to apply, tedious process but prolly the only safe way. 
How bad is is it? 
Can you dig em out ?

----------


## wozzzzza

> Try a pipe cleaner to apply, tedious process but prolly the only safe way. 
> How bad is is it? 
> Can you dig em out ?

   have to try the pipe way maybe, will be hours quicker than digging out seperately, theres hundreds of them.

----------


## Batpig

Dear Wozza, 
If it did come down to painting each weed separately, I wonder if a "Weeding Wand" might take a bit of the frustration out of it for you... 
Have a look at one next time you're in the Gardening section of the BigB and most variety stores. Could be okay if that Barley Grass is growing faster than the rest of the lawn after each mow. But don't get too exited about the prospect of one, though - they're just okay in my limited experience with an old one, rather than amazing. Timing counts for a bit, too; you've got to obviously wait until the weed is tall enough to brush across with one of these things, but still leave something like about a week before the next mow to give the poison enough time to get down the stem to the roots. 
Good Luck,
Batpig.

----------


## chipps

> theres hundreds of them.

  Perhaps take drastics measures. Consider killing entire infected lawn area & replace with turf, runners or grass seed  :Shock:  
Have just had a quick gander at this Barley Grass site from the WA dept of agriculture. It's a bit of a battle to beat.

----------


## chipps

Anther thought  :Doh:  
Do what I do for bindii.  Slip on a hatSlop on some sunscreenSlap on a shirtSlurp heaps of beer
Dig em out by hand, such a relaxing process  :Tongue:

----------

